# Llamas!!! 9... The llamaning



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Previous installments:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298758-llamas.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298893-llamas-2-3-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298959-llamas-4-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299017-llamas-5-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299073-llamas-6-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299169-llamas-7-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299343-llamas-8-not-quite-done-yet.html

And continuing onto today's episode of _Llamas!!!_:

So you thought we were done huh? Yeah... I did too. But apparently all will be explained in the note later.

So came home and walking up the front path I noticed a medium flat rate box... S***... I know what that means. It means I have to install another damn screen door because once again it was blown off it's hinges. Did you know you get a discount when you buy these in bulk? Think about it.

At this point I heard talking... Familiar talking.

It was a trap. But alas it was too late. I had to sit there and just grin and bear it as pinky and brain had a little chat...

Now the note made me laugh. Apparently the other llamas were all illegitimate as they became mine out of wedlock... But not this llama/mouse.

And here he is:

Looks a lot like a couple of the other llamas... Must be a real close bloodline...

That's not all that was in there:

God Damn it! He stole my plan right out from under me! I had already begun preparing to send squid snacks to the llamas in order to tell them to eat me...

Anyways, on the back of the package:

Good to know for any future picnics... Actually, since we already know squids are cannibals and eat the weaklings, I promise I will eat this while smoking a cigar in the near future.

Back to the actual goodies:

Some fantastic looking smokes in here. A couple will be hard to keep my hands off while they rest for a while... Very difficult. Thank you Ian. Yet another llamas arrival did catch me completely off guard. Thank you.

The whole group now together at last:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Hahahahahaha - this is hysterical! Ian's bombs are always the best! So much thought goes into them. Congrats David!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the cigars look delicious, which is more than I can say for the pre packaged squid


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, Great Hit Ian! Those are some great looking smokes....Llama.....and squid? Anyways, enjoy David!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ian may be a llama but damn it, his bombs are freaking awesome.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a tasty looking bomb. DAvid, you gotta at least try the squid!

Very nice hit, Ian!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:biglaugh: Ahhhh, this gets better and better with each episode.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

how many more can there be.... i suppose well find out soon enough


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

That my friend was a mind control device, the talking is to lure you in....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> DAvid, you gotta at least try the squid!


I eat them all the time, they're awesome with a little tabasco.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

As always Ian, nice one. Loved the whole setup including the sticks.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Freaking hilarious! Love the whole Llama family photo. I wonder how those Llamas are for target practice? I have some really good ideas that make things go BOOM if you ever want to see a Llama fy


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm.....dried squid and some warm Sake,domo arigato

I didn't factor in that Pete Llama would be born out of wedlock...oh well,it's not the first time I've been a bastardound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

okay,so that's 7 Llamas,thus far...more than enough for a Tuesday night bowling league team...2 more you've got a softball team or you can do a remake of The Brady Bunch,Llama-style...

enjoy the sticks,David

Ian,not to nitpick,but you should've sent a Pinky llama,too..then you could've sewn them together and had siamese twinsound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Freaking hilarious! Love the whole Llama family photo. I wonder how those Llamas are for target practice? I have some really good ideas that make things go BOOM if you ever want to see a Llama fy


aw Duuuuuuude.....no target practice on those cute and cuddly little llamas....I don't think Mrs Squid would take kindly to David using the kids as target practice..now Squids,on the other hand....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another great episode of Llamas. Very nice Ian. another quality hit. 

David, enjoy those sticks and keep those llamas in check.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It's tough sometimes. But using the threat that Mrs_ESM works at an animal shelter with plenty of kennels seems to keep them in check for the most part.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Totally awesome hit Ian (as always) and the llama picture is great. I think I'll show my wife that pic and REALLY put her over the edge LMAO!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Unlike some of your wives, mine loves it. I think she just appreciates the creativity of alot of the bombs (like these ones).

The stuffed animals sure didn't hurt as far as drawing her in either though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Unlike some of your wives, mine loves it. I think she just appreciates the creativity of alot of the bombs (like these ones).


lol. My wife always says she thinks its cool I'm part of such a generous and friendly community, but deep down inside I know every time she sees one of those small priority boxes she's thinking "There's another person with our address..."


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. My wife always says she thinks its cool I'm part of such a generous and friendly community, but deep down inside I know every time she sees one of those small priority boxes she's thinking "There's another person with our address..."


And next thing you know somebody delivers a real bomb and knocks on your door....


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats pretty good, I must admit. 

I'd take those cute little furry mini llamas and strap em to dog rockets. Hilarity will ensue for sure .....


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Pfft.. This ZK train of bombs still has nothing on the mass attack that the squids have succeeded in putting together!!

All kidding aside, another great lookin bomb from the brain!! Enjoy those David we all know you deserve it!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I think I will just force them to smoke the cigars Kipp sends me while locked in a closet. Hot box them with his mexican clap tainted sticks. :wink:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

llamaning?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

FWTX said:


> llamaning?


 What? You have a problem with my made up words now? Everyone's a critic... :wink:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What? You have a problem with my made up words now? Everyone's a critic... :wink:


Hey I like it!
made up words are good - I say if you spoke or wrote it - it exists!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I always tell my wife if I say it and you understand what I mean, then it's a word.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Totally awesome hit Ian (as always) and the llama picture is great. I think I'll show my wife that pic and REALLY put her over the edge LMAO!!


that's a good idea,Shawn...I'm sure the mrs. doesn't realize that you're not wasting your day here just talkin' shit to Squids and looking at cigar pr0n...you're also wasting your day by ordering toy llamas online and sending them to grown men

Women...they just don't get it


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. My wife always says she thinks its cool I'm part of such a generous and friendly community, but deep down inside I know every time she sees one of those small priority boxes she's thinking "There's another person with our address..."


I hope she doesn't know exactly how large the Puff community is,Dude....she might have a shit fit if she knew that literally hundreds upon hundreds of people here have access to your address.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's a good idea,Shawn...I'm sure the mrs. doesn't realize that you're not wasting your day here just talkin' shit to Squids and looking at cigar pr0n...*you're also wasting your day by ordering toy llamas online and sending them to grown men*
> 
> Women...they just don't get it


ROTFLMAO = I actually thought about that after I posted, Pete - LMAO :der:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Pfft.. This ZK train of bombs still has nothing on the mass attack that the squids have succeeded in putting together!!
> 
> All kidding aside, another great lookin bomb from the brain!! Enjoy those David we all know you deserve it!


nothing except a shitload of imagination and love for cute cuddly toy animals,Junior...I didn't see any cute cuddly toy squids jumping out at Shawn screaming "Hi-De-Hooooooo"!!

what's wrong.....haven't they gotten around to teaching you how to use a search engine at this college of yours? Or are you focusing on the 1001 uses for empty Cup-O-Noodles containers?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Pfft.. This ZK train of bombs still has nothing on the mass attack that the squids have succeeded in putting together!!
> 
> All kidding aside, another great lookin bomb from the brain!! Enjoy those David we all know you deserve it!


This shipped before your little launch...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I didn't see any cute cuddly toy squids jumping out at Shawn screaming "Hi-De-Hooooooo"!!


They exist, trust me :mischief: but there is no way in hell I am sending one to you llamas... Who knows the misery it would face living with the likes of you.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, we might tape an extra nut on to it... ya know.... cuz y'all have but 1 nut.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Pfft.. This ZK train of bombs still has nothing on the mass attack that the squids have succeeded in putting together!!
> 
> All kidding aside, another great lookin bomb from the brain!! Enjoy those David we all know you deserve it!


How many Ron Mexico's did you see ZK send on our hit on David? How many Ron Mexico's were just sent to Ian from YOUR leader? Yeah..thought so.

Step 1: Get Game
Step 2: Get stash
Step 3: Get bombing instructions (ie: follow ZK's every move)
Step 4: If you can't (and you can't) follow steps 1-3...step away from the cigar forum and long onto knittingworld.com.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What accompanied the RMs? Besides, he just sent enough so that all the llamas could get together and share a smoke if they wanted.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> How many Ron Mexico's did you see ZK send on our hit on David? How many Ron Mexico's were just sent to Ian from YOUR leader? Yeah..thought so.


Cotdammit, I ain't no Squid Leader! We have no figurehead! Although if we had to pick one, it would probably be David, he's the only one to hit you all so far.

...and it was 20.



David_ESM said:


> What accompanied the RMs? Besides, he just sent enough so that all the llamas could get together and share a smoke if they wanted.


Dang straight. I figured, llamas already wallow in their own barnyard filth as a group, so why not give them turds to smoke as a group!

Actually, originally, I was just going to put several in every box and just make Brain open boxes until he found the box with the good stuff. But then the quiz idea came, and that was more fun...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, there is a figure head...we have it on VERY good authority who the one nut wonder was that threw this little pebble attack together...and he is going to pay dearly....head squiddo, let me reintroduce you to ZK.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Oh, there is a figure head...we have it on VERY good authority who the one nut wonder was that threw this little pebble attack together...and he is going to pay dearly....head squiddo, let me reintroduce you to ZK.


:: checks nuts::

Yep. Two there. Must not be the squid you're looking for!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I say we make Lance Armstrong and Mike Lowell honorary Squids. They both have only one nut too.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lance "Live Squid" Armstrong?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Lance "Live Squid" Armstrong?


We can go Tom Green if you don't want Lance in our prestiged group


----------

